# CTR Engine Bay



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Well the engine bay in the CTR was looking a little worse for wear so with nothing better to do this morning I thought I'd give it a quick detail! Everything was pretty much ditched including the paintwork on the underside of the bonnet (which i forgot to take before pics of). Process as follows,

Sprayed all plastics and paintwork with megs APC (2:1), all metal was sprayed with AG Engine and Machine Cleaner. Everything was agitated with a brush (pack of 5 paint brushes from B&Q 1.99 ) and then rinsed with an open hose. Then left to dry and taken for a quick spin to speed up the drying process so excuse the bug on the front of the bonnet I got a bit carried away! Anyway, another paint brush was used and all the plastics were dressed with Megs NXT Tech Protectant, all the paint was protected with Collinite 845 and Roberts yer fathers brother. Only thing I am disappointed with is the rocker cover but its OK because I'm gonna try the steam cleaner 

Finally i thought I'd sort out the tailpipes which were looking rather sorry (again no befores). Cleaned with loctite surface prep (liberated from work ) polished with super fine steel wool gauge 00, courtesy of C&S and then polished with Megs NXT Metal Polysh. Looking rather smart now! :thumb:! I think the next step is to start removing things to clean them but i might wait until someone buys me a garage 

Sorry about the focus on 1 or 2 pics, i'd left the damn thing on Macro! Must e the heat getting to me!

Pics Before






















































After


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Factory finish :thumb: great job


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers mate, one or two bits need a bit more attention but on the whole i'm pleased with the outcome! 100 times better than it was lol!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good matey, time for a few modifications under the bonnet??
Cheers
AC


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Thinking about it mate. Gettin fast road setup and spoon drop in at th end of the month. Might be the start of something tho


----------



## Bern (Feb 22, 2006)

I saw this in the flesh a couple of weeks ago and it was boggin!

I think i shamed him in to cleaning it after he saw mine!  

Nice 1 mick great turn around :thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

MickCTR said:


> Thinking about it mate. Gettin fast road setup and spoon drop in at th end of the month. Might be the start of something tho


Nice one matey, the ABP fast road transformed my car, mind you K-pro did too!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Bern said:


> I saw this in the flesh a couple of weeks ago and it was boggin!
> 
> I think i shamed him in to cleaning it after he saw mine!
> 
> Nice 1 mick great turn around :thumb:


Haha, your right it was disgusting! Its been annoying me for some time but I haven't had the time! I'll try to keep on top of it now, i promise


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work, looks like it has just left the factory floor :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

great work - looks really good :thumb:


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

nice one mick looks awsome, tried doing mine yesterday, came up nothing like yours..!! yours looks fantastic


----------



## CosmicPag (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks awesome Mick:doublesho 

pm sent m8:wave:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Cheers fella's. Replied Dave


----------



## Jules86 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awsome mate, not too difficult an engine bay to clean but some bits are a bugger. Great work there tho!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Your right, it is a fairly easy job. Just use the loaf rather than struggling with it! Makes such a difference


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

That is a great job!!! Good inspiration


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice. Better looking than my CTS engine bay!


----------

